# Optionale Parameter



## Jaffa (10. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere Methoden, wo ich bis zu vier optionale Parameter habe. Bei der Kombination von vier optionalen Parametern wären mir das beim Überladen zuviele Methoden. Also habe ich das bisher mit einem ParameterArray gelöst, was ich nicht so elegant finde.

Deshalb die Frage, ob es eine bessere Lösung dafür gibt?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2007)

null-Werte, Array, eigene Klasse für Parameter
oder Werte vorher mit setXY() setzen,

alles geht irgendwie, nix besonders toll


----------



## André Uhres (10. Sep 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses kleine Beispiel:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=269031#269031
Die Methode "resizeTable" kann so viele Parameter haben, wie es Spalten in der Tabelle gibt.
Das wird durch den ... Operator ausgedrückt: final int... columnWidth
Oder dies:

```
package basics;
/*
 * Test3.java
 */
public class Test3 {
    public static void main(final String... args) {
        test();
        test(17);
        test("Hello",true);
    }
    static void test(final Object... parameters) {
        System.out.print("test hat " + parameters.length + " Parameter: ");
        for(Object object : parameters)
            System.out.print(object+" ");
        System.out.println("");
    }
}
```


----------

